# Acoustic Fabrics...



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

Its been said before...

I am looking for an alternative to Burlap, and GOM for my Acoustic panels.

GOM does not have a matching color, and burlap is only solid colors. 

I see quilting fabrics, and cottons with patterns that would look great in the room, but I am not sure if the weave is too dense to use.

How can I tell if these fabrics will just reflect or absorb...??

Thanks
kirby


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I suppose it depends on the frequency range for which you are looking for absorption. I have read that fabrics that are more reflective at mids & highs are just fine for bass traps. Parts Express sells speaker grille cloth that should be fairly transparent at mids and highs, but again it is in solid colors.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I remembered about these folks:

http://www.atsacoustics.com/item--Designer-Fabric-56-Inch-Wide--DFabric.html

Not sure if anything like that would work for you.

This place also has fabric, but mostly what you likely have already been looking at:

http://www.acousticalsolutions.com/products/fabrics/index.asp

I bought some Crosspont "acoustic" (really laughable properties, but that is not why I bought it) wallcovering in black for my screen wall in November. It is more like thin carpet than fabric, but it turned out very nicely.


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks a bunch...

Kirb


----------

